# Test only cycles



## jimm (Feb 2, 2012)

Like alot of people my first cycle was test only sinse then I've just ran tren and Tbol. I've never ran test over 600mg a week..

I was considering running a test only cycle for my next but upping the dose closer to a 800 to a gram a week..

Think this is a good idea or should I throw something else in the mix really wanna try anadrol but all my friends that have took it said although it gives great gains the sides are quite harsh.. In terms of liver and stuff one buddy said he always feels I'll when on it but in the gym he feels like a animal.

Anyway just wondering what you thought of a test Only cycle kinda feels like taking a step backwards lol ?

Like many I love tren but the stuff can mess with your head! And I feel like experimentIng with something new for a next cycle..


----------



## Hell (Feb 2, 2012)

Test/NPP
Test/Deca

Nothing Beats Tren though!


----------



## redz (Feb 2, 2012)

I must be one of the lucky ones Tren makes me feel great, I`m on 700mg/week right now. Did you run Tren A or Tren E?


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Taking a test only cycle with a higher dose isn't a step back at all, if your making gains and meeting goals then your winning...
Whats are your goals??
Then decide what you wanna run


----------



## quick01 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had good gains with dbol test adex. And test alone I've never been above 750/wk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

this is a good post why is there such a huge want to add a lot of diff compunds when if you are taking real test and you can not be a bad ass you are doing somthing wroung shit i can take 5oomg a week of test e and loose bf and gain muscle by just doing damn push ups and sit ups if i wanted to and look better than 95% of people in the world today  and i should i my test is higher than theres.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing Wrong with a Test only cycle. Testosterone is one if not the most powerful steroid you can take. 

I would try one of heavy's pyramid cycles.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 2, 2012)

Theres certainly something appealing about Test only cycles.  Throw in some dbol if you want something more.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 2, 2012)

Test deca dbol. Always works.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

High test with an oral should be great.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

when i am on high test i will take oral at any time.oh damn i see whats going on never mind.


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

Test only cycles rule.  FAR easier to recover from.  At least in my experience.  And so long as your diet and training are dialed in gains are great.


----------



## jimm (Feb 2, 2012)

Dath said:


> Taking a test only cycle with a higher dose isn't a step back at all, if your making gains and meeting goals then your winning...
> Whats are your goals??
> Then decide what you wanna run



Cool my goal is always the same I want to add mass and as little fat/water as possible I belive that cutting and bulking is really alot to do with your diet not what compound(s) you choose to use..



blazeftp said:


> Nothing Wrong with a Test only cycle. Testosterone is one if not the most powerful steroid you can take.
> 
> I would try one of heavy's pyramid cycles.



I'll check it out he's very knowledgable person when it comes to this kind of thing always posts good stuff IMO were can I find that is it in the stickies?




D-Lats said:


> Test deca dbol. Always works.



Scared to take deca don't want deca dick!!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 2, 2012)

Test only cycle is a great idea, too many guys want to add 3-8 different things instead of using just a good old fashioned test cycle.  Basic, simple and works great.  Good luck.


----------



## jimm (Feb 2, 2012)

redz said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones Tren makes me feel great, I`m on 700mg/week right now. Did you run Tren A or Tren E?



Well tren Is great I got little sides mainly shortness of breath and some sleeping trouble. It was more towards the end of running it kinda felt it messed with my head a bit! My friend told me this is not uncommon atall and the stuff can mess with your head. I've only ran tren e mind you and only 300mg a week.




BIGBEN2011 said:


> this is a good post why is there such a huge want to add a lot of diff compunds when if you are taking real test and you can not be a bad ass you are doing somthing wroung shit i can take 5oomg a week of test e and loose bf and gain muscle by just doing damn push ups and sit ups if i wanted to and look better than 95% of people in the world today  and i should i my test is higher than theres.




Thanks man, you see it all the time people taking way to many compounds. I see so many jumping into things like hgh and loads of peptides combined with various aas. I've never taken either and don't plan on either ( not that there's anything wrong with it, I just belive you should be of a certain age and level in body building before taking that route) I have many years before I will consider it



XYZ said:


> Test only cycle is a great idea, too many guys want to add 3-8 different things instead of using just a good old fashioned test cycle.  Basic, simple and works great.  Good luck.



Cheers mate


----------



## redz (Feb 2, 2012)

> Well tren Is great I got little sides mainly shortness of breath and some sleeping trouble. It was more towards the end of running it kinda felt it messed with my head a bit! My friend told me this is not uncommon atall and the stuff can mess with your head. I've only ran tren e mind you and only 300mg a week.


Yeah if 300mg does that to you then it's probably not for you. I was going to say if you haven`t tried Tren E then it may work but you already have so I guess you just have to stick to other anabolics.


----------



## vannesb (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a Test cycle only especially at the high dosages. I like adding Deca or you can try NPP here great things about it


----------



## jimm (Feb 2, 2012)

redz said:


> Yeah if 300mg does that to you then it's probably not for you. I was going to say if you haven`t tried Tren E then it may work but you already have so I guess you just have to stick to other anabolics.



Not atall mate tren is defiantly for me! It was just more to do with were my head was at ( went through some troubles ) and that definatly didn't help.. I love tren and will be definatly using it again!! Fo sho!


----------



## jimm (Feb 2, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Nothing wrong with a Test cycle only especially at the high dosages. I like adding Deca or you can try NPP here great things about it




I'm wary of deca definatly don't want deca dick although running it with high test doses I know it's not likely but still..


----------



## littlekev (Feb 2, 2012)

jimm said:


> Like alot of people my first cycle was test only sinse then I've just ran tren and Tbol. I've never ran test over 600mg a week..
> 
> I was considering running a test only cycle for my next but upping the dose closer to a 800 to a gram a week..
> 
> ...



If you want to stay away from the 19nor's then run EQ.
pyramid to 1g test a week, and do 600mg week eq. You will love it. Just be sure to have your Ai in check, 600mg a wk isn't 1000mg a week, sides will be stronger by far.


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

jimm said:


> I'm wary of deca definatly don't want deca dick although running it with high test doses I know it's not likely but still..



Test Cyp, Deca , and some dbols you got yourself a great mass building cycle bro.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 2, 2012)

*If i were you I would run test prop 600and NPP 4-500for 8 weeks and if u want anadrol or whatever oral for the first 4-6weeks.. wont shut u down too bad and if it does its a short ester so it'll go away faster... I loved the combo*


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Test is good but adding others oils and tabs will of course add more mass to you.But test of course is a must for a base.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the idea, test just makes you feel good and the sides are minimal. Plus you don't have to worry about running a dopamine agonist, whether you can take nolva because your nips are itching or if it's going to react with one of the other compounds (does drol have interact with the progestin receptor? Is anyone really sure?) and make it worse etc. I would start at like 750 and ramp up to 1g at week 6-7 and run for 10-12 weeks. Make sure your AI dosage is on point and I'd even have some nolva handy just as a fool proof backup plan so to speak. No reason to run so many crazy compounds unless there's a specific need for something like joint health, fat loss, cardio performance etc. IMO. If you just want to bulk use some extra test and maybe throw in an oral but save the fancy stuff for cutting cycles


----------



## rc771 (Feb 2, 2012)

Test and HGH


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 2, 2012)

rc771 said:


> test and hgh



^this!!!!


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

rc771 said:


> Test and HGH


 
I think he was asking how much


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you know how.to use Slin use it.its the.most anabolic you will find.


----------



## jimm (Feb 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> If you know how.to use Slin use it.its the.most anabolic you will find.



Nah need to do my homework before messing with that stuff I hear alot of horror stories with slin people passing out ect..


----------



## jimm (Feb 3, 2012)

rc771 said:


> Test and HGH



Again need to do my home work with hgh i dont fully understand how it works. a couple of my mates use it I'm pretty sure they don't understand the ins and outs of the stuff! Plus from what I've heard and read.. You have to run it for months before you notice it? Not to mention its very pricey!

I'll just stick to aas for a few years before I consider that route I think..


----------



## collins (Feb 3, 2012)

ran 800-900 mg of test, ran it with 300 mg tren. loved it , but sides of tren were hard to deal with, smoothest cycle ive ran was 500mg test and dbol. no bad sides with this and gains were great. but im still new to this. if your wanting bulk i would try it. small but effective.


----------



## jimm (Feb 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I like the idea, test just makes you feel good and the sides are minimal. Plus you don't have to worry about running a dopamine agonist, whether you can take nolva because your nips are itching or if it's going to react with one of the other compounds (does drol have interact with the progestin receptor? Is anyone really sure?) and make it worse etc. I would start at like 750 and ramp up to 1g at week 6-7 and run for 10-12 weeks. Make sure your AI dosage is on point and I'd even have some nolva handy just as a fool proof backup plan so to speak. No reason to run so many crazy compounds unless there's a specific need for something like joint health, fat loss, cardio performance etc. IMO. If you just want to bulk use some extra test and maybe throw in an oral but save the fancy stuff for cutting cycles




I have lots of nolva and adex to hand enough to last me a few cycles! I'm curious about what you asked about the drol tho.. From my last cycle I'm now aware that I'm prone to prolactin releated gyno!


----------



## jimm (Feb 3, 2012)

collins said:


> ran 800-900 mg of test, ran it with 300 mg tren. loved it , but sides of tren were hard to deal with, smoothest cycle ive ran was 500mg test and dbol. no bad sides with this and gains were great. but im still new to this. if your wanting bulk i would try it. small but effective.




I ran my last cycle 600mg test e 300 tren e loved the results but the tren gives me a itchy nip.. I know it's prolactin releated and I orderd sum caber but got sent the wrong thing so used adex and it worked to a extent but was not ideal!

Next time I run tren I'm not starting till I have caber to hand!


----------

